# Amazon Sword Plant



## Robbiemac (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey all!!
I'm new to the planted tank hobby and I had a question that I hope someone could answer.
I bought several Amazon Sword Plants and while I know they need to be planted and I also have the fluval substrate to help with there growth I was wondering if they would survive ok if I had a couple of them floating at the surface as well

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Probably for a couple days but I wouldn't leave them long term. He someone else knows for sure

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbiemac (Jul 3, 2016)

ok thanks!!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

The sooner you plant them the better. They will not survive that way long term. They thrive with their roots in the substrate.


----------

